# Selling your town to Nook Info



## RoseNitemare (Nov 2, 2016)

*Mini Update:* I had to time travel to fix my clock (I forgot to when talking to Rover) and jumped a few months ahead, and my abd didn't get the bells for all that missed time, meaning you HAVE to play for 100 days to get the bells if you choose the 100 installments option. 

---

Ok, so, there are apparently some requirements needed before you sell your town to Nook. I just sold mine, so I thought I'd list what I had accomplished in my town to help others out! 

Firstly, after confirming with Isabelle that you do in fact want to reset your town, she will ask you if you plan on mayoring a new town immediately, or if you plan to take a break. Mayoring immediately is the option I chose and she directed me to Nook for him to buy my town. I got just over 65 mil bells for my town. (Wow) He also offered to buy my catalogue for around 8 mil bells (I decided not to sell), so I think your catalogue carries over? (which is awesome. I'll give an update if/when I figure out if that's true) He also said that I could either get a lump sum (meaning it's in my abd all at once) or in 100 installments that I'd get 10% interest on. You get money every day for the first 100 days (the money is still put in your abd). I decided to go with this option, so my end total was around 71.5 mil bells. Also, after all of this, you do get the chance to back out if you change your mind. (I think. There was an option but I didn't click on it) Also, Resetti showed up and said he would appreciate it if you set up a Surveillance center in your new town, so I'm not sure if you end up with that already unlocked or not.

*IMPORTANT!!!* After selling the town, you are IMMEDIATELY put on the train with Rover to set up your new town. I didn't do it, but this probably means that if you were to try and reset for better maps that you'd loose the bells of your previous town.

Now, as for what I had in my previous town, I did at one point obtain perfect town status, but the town didn't qualify for it when I reset. I had turned it into a cycling town, so a lot of bushes and trees were destroyed in the process, though I did have the flower ordinance so there were no weeds.

PWPs that were built include (but are not limited to because I can't remember everything that was built):
The cafe
The police station
Flower Clock
Fountain
Fire Pit
campsite
log bench
hot spring
tulip topiary
illuminated arch

That's all I can remember for the main town.

Main Street:
Emporium
Shampoodle
Kicks
Club LoL
Dream Suite

I did not have Katrina or a completed museum.

If I had to guess, I think you just need to get perfect town status? Not sure. But yeah! That's about all I got. Hope this helps so people out! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just found Pineas and he gave me a badge for my catalogue, so the catalogue does carry over!


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 2, 2016)

How do I see how much my town is without deleting it?


----------



## RoseNitemare (Nov 2, 2016)

There's an option to back out at the very end, but I'm not sure if it backs you out completely or just out of selling your town. =/


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 2, 2016)

Can you see if you can back out all the way?


----------



## Burumun (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you so much for all the info on this!

D'you know what happened to your character's ABD account, though? Do bells you already have carry over, or do you have to transfer them separately?

Also, is the train thing the same, besides probably not being able to reset for a good town, or is anything different (like not being able to choose a face)?


----------



## RoseNitemare (Nov 2, 2016)

Burumun said:


> Thank you so much for all the info on this!
> 
> D'you know what happened to your character's ABD account, though? Do bells you already have carry over, or do you have to transfer them separately?
> 
> Also, is the train thing the same, besides probably not being able to reset for a good town, or is anything different (like not being able to choose a face)?



All of the train stuff was exactly the same, you just can't reset. And no, the bells I had previously didn't transfer, so you'd have to do that separately. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KingKyle said:


> Can you see if you can back out all the way?



Unfortunately no, I already reset my town. Sorry.


----------



## Believe (Nov 2, 2016)

Ah hopefully someone can confirm that there's a way to back out. Super curious to see how much id get for my town lol though I dont see a need for bells afetr the first 15-20 mil tbh


----------



## Deareux (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm interested in selling my town to get a better layout. I'm hoping someone can shed some light as to how resetting works while selling your town.


----------



## RoseNitemare (Nov 2, 2016)

Deareux said:


> I'm interested in selling my town to get a better layout. I'm hoping someone can shed some light as to how resetting works while selling your town.



I don't think you can. When you finish selling your town, it IMMEDIATELY puts you on the train instead of taking you to the main menu like you usually would have. Meaning that if you do reset, chances are you loose those bells AND your town. If someone is willing to try though, the info would be great!


----------



## Gir (Nov 2, 2016)

KingKyle said:


> Can you see if you can back out all the way?



You can check how much your town/catalog is and then tell Nook that you don't want to sell. I think the option is "Cancel".
You'll just be sent back to talking with Isabelle where you can start up the game or do the other options, ie: set time, demolish home, etc. 

I just check the price of my second town that way.


----------



## mayorandrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Do you get to keep any furniture?


----------



## RoseNitemare (Nov 2, 2016)

mayorandrew said:


> Do you get to keep any furniture?



No, but you do get to keep your catalogue if you decide not to sell it to Nook. So you'd be able to order anything you could order before from the nooklings once they upgrade their shop to have it. 

The exceptions to that would obviously be the gracie sets, holiday sets, and DLC items.


----------



## mayorandrew (Nov 3, 2016)

Dang, okay. was debating whether or not to reset my second town, but I'd want to keep my villager pictures and miniature fossils


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yikes. Now THIS is a total game-changer! Selling your town...whoah! I could get loads of money just by starting new towns all the time, cataloging everything and getting things unlocked to a point! Hard to imagine Nook as the mayor of Hiraeth though


----------



## Melody88 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah I'm sitting here debating whether or not I wanna sell my second town for extra bells, the only reason I kept that town was because I had a half-dreamie in it. (Aka Frita, the fry sheep!)


----------

